# Un thème pour Mountain Lion



## Swaps63 (28 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Je recherche une solution pour installer créer un thème pour Mac OS X 10.8 Mountain lion. Après diverses recherches j'ai trouvé quelques Utilitaires non compatible avec 10.8. Je voudrais créer un thème proche des couleurs inversées dans le module accessibilité mais sans l'inverser les couleurs des images, icônes, vidéos j'ai testé une installation de cristal Black thème Télécharger sur telecharger.com et la catastrophe ! Plus de Finder, plus d'applications bref, obligé de tout réinstaller. Les autres utilitaires que j'ai pu voir sur des articles de ce site sont obsolètes (compatible avec10.4 Tiger)Je remercie d'avance toute personne ayant une solution
Très cordialement
Maéva


----------



## Scalounet (29 Juillet 2012)

Salut, déja que ça ne se faisait pas avec le roi des zanimaux, alors imagine avec le roi des zanimaux givré ?!!


----------



## Dap-Dap (29 Juillet 2012)

C'est bien le seul thème que j'aie pu voir (je n'en cherchais pas spécialement puisque je n'ai pas ML pour l'instant, mais je fouillais par curiosité)
J'aime d'ailleurs assez ce thème

http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=mountain+lion#/d583pj2


----------



## Swaps63 (16 Août 2012)

Merci de ta réponse... j'ai installé le thème que tu m'as donné juste pour voir l'effet donné... donc ce qui me rends un peu d'espoir c'est que c'est possible de faire ça !!!! A présent ce qui me manque c'est la façon de le faire je me débrouille en programmation et si il faut programmer ok je veux bien....je me languis de l'éditeur de XCode qui comprends différents thèmes...


----------



## driko (24 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous, je m'adresse à vous car ayant quelque peu bidouiller l'apparence de mon mac ces derniers jours, j'ai malheureusement engendré deux petits problèmes..

1. j'ai installé un thème trouvé sur ce site pour Mountain Lion, qu'il m'est impossible maintenant de désinstaller car je ne le trouve même pas et je souhaiterai restaurer le thème d'origine..

2. Pour une raison que j'ignore, j'ai l'impression que des fichiers cachés apparaissent un peu partout, notamment sur mon bureau, et lorsque je souhaite installer une application, au moment de glisser-coller dans le dossier Applications des fichiers "cachés" s'affichent partout sur la fenêtre..

En espérant que quelqu'un pourra m'éclairer un peu sur la manière de restaurer tout ça, sachant que la plus part des logiciels ne sont pas compatibles Mountain Lion..Merci à vous !!!


----------



## driko (24 Août 2012)

Hey, bonjour tout le monde, excusez moi mais est ce que quelqu'un sait comment désinstaller ce thème et revenir à la config d'origine?


----------



## wath68 (24 Août 2012)

Hello.

Tu re-télécharges le fichier d'installation, et dans le fichier .dmg tu trouveras le désinstallateur.


----------



## the-dark (24 Août 2012)

Bonjours
Je cherche aussi a désinstaler ce thème , et quand je clik sur le désinstaleur voici ce qu' il s' affiche :






J' ai utiliser le même dmg que j' avais utiliser pour l' installer , est ce du a la mise a jour récente 10.8.1 de Apple ?


----------



## wath68 (24 Août 2012)

Je pense que oui.

C'est indiqué :


> for OS X 10.8.0



Dans les commentaires le créateur du thème dit qu'il travaille sur l'installateur pour 10.8.1.

Reste plus qu'à surveiller la page et attendre, malheureusement.


----------



## driko (25 Août 2012)

Oui voilà, j'ai exactement le même problème, mais ce qui est étrange c'est que je l'ai installé après être passé à Mountain Lion..ou alors c'est peut être dû à la mise à jour que j'ai effectué entre temps, enfin je ne sais pas trop, c'est étrange..Et donc vous pensez qu'il n'y a aucun moyen autre que le désinstallateur? Genre localiser le fichier quelque part..merci pour les réponses en tout cas !


----------



## moebius80 (26 Août 2012)

driko a dit:


> Oui voilà, j'ai exactement le même problème, mais ce qui est étrange c'est que je l'ai installé après être passé à Mountain Lion..ou alors c'est peut être dû à la mise à jour que j'ai effectué entre temps, enfin je ne sais pas trop, c'est étrange..Et donc vous pensez qu'il n'y a aucun moyen autre que le désinstallateur? Genre localiser le fichier quelque part..merci pour les réponses en tout cas !



Oui, c'est certainement dû à 10.8.1.....
tu peux ré-installé le système si tu ne veux pas attendre de solution du développeur.


----------



## driko (26 Août 2012)

Bah ouai, argh, foutu mise à jour ^^ Sinon bah oui, seule autre solution, ré-installer encore le système..mais je viens juste de refaire toutes mes icônes, les boules, va falloir tout re-customiser ! Enfin, j'exagère un peu j'avoue, ce n'est que quelques copier-coller, mais je suis quand même surpris, c'est bien la première fois que j'ai un reproche à faire à Apple sur quelque chose qui paraît pourtant pas compliqué, à savoir la possibilité de modifier son thème dans les préférences, où au moins de pouvoir en supprimer un sans désinstallateur..
Pour revenir à la customisation quelqu'un a déjà réussi à changer l'icône du dashboard? Bon je sais  ya pas trop besoin d'une icône puisqu'il suffit de balayer le trackpad, mais simple curiosité? Parceque je vous explique : lorsque je change l'icône du dashboard, la modification s'effectue bien dans le menu des applications ( pincement de doigts ) mais pas dans le dock, et c'est bien le seul pour qui ça me fait ça !
Et pour finir, si ça intéresse quelqu'un je me suis constitué un bon petit pack d'icônes en png, donc on sait jamais, voilà un petit aperçu de mon bureau en pièce jointe, mais j'en ai encore pas mal en stock, et je sais que c'est pas forcément évident de trouver ce que l'on souhaite sans avoir à acheter des montagnes de crédits parce que comme par hasard tout ce qu'on aime sont payants ^^ Ouuuu..quelqu'un connait peut être un site où on peut payer à l'unité? 

Sur ce merci à tous pour vos réponses, z'avez l'air plutôt cool sur ce forum, ça fait plaisir  .

Aaah et heuuu..ps : en fait si je veux désinstaller le thème c'est parce que j'ai vraiment l'impression que mon Mac bug depuis que je l'ai modifié..pas cool..où peut être ça vient de Mountain Lion? J'ai pourtant pas du vieux matos, et pas de gros programmes.. Un macbook pro de juillet 2011, 2,7 GHz Intel Core i7, 8 Go de RAM, et 128 Go en flash..


----------



## moebius80 (27 Août 2012)

Salut,

j'étais fan de custo, notamment sur l'iphone et un peu sur mac...j'ai arrêté il y a un moment car cela contribue très souvent à ralentir le système. De plus, quand tu as un problème, tu te demandes toujours si cela ne vient pas de là etc....


----------



## the-dark (29 Août 2012)

L' auteur du thême vient de mettre a jour pour OS X 10.8.1 et 10.8.2


----------



## Dap-Dap (30 Août 2012)

the-dark a dit:


> L' auteur du thême vient de mettre a jour pour OS X 10.8.1 et 10.8.2



J'avais installé le thème (dans sa version "Bêta") fait pour 10.8.0, et j'ai fait la mise à jour 10.8.1 sans avoir le moindre problème...


----------



## the-dark (30 Août 2012)

Oui j' ai fait exactement pareil, mais le problème arrivait a la désinstalation qui était tout simplement impossible et qui devient maintenant possible.
En plus de sa l' auteur a rajouter la possibilité d' installer des logiciel lors de l' installation du thème.


----------

